

A VC’s Perspective on Early Stage Tech Marketing and Sales - travisvan415
http://www.peopleintech.com/a-vcs-perspective-on-early-stage-tech-marketing-and-sales/

======
gavinbaker
He makes a TON of great distinctions between roles (marketing, sales,
product).

